

BP Oil Spill = Amount of Barrels China Saved Banning Plastic Bags - keltecp11
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/may/22/china-plastic-bags-ban-success

======
hugh3
Pointless comparison. And the amount of water I saved by turning the tap off
while I brushed my teeth was the same as the amount they used to waterboard
Khalid Sheikh Mohammed!

~~~
keltecp11
thanks. i appreciate the reply.

